# Problème stockage iPad Air 2



## j68640 (2 Février 2015)

Voilà samedi j'ai acheter un iPad Air 2 16 gb donc rentrer je l'allume et la je remarque que 
-capacité 11.7 Gb
-disponible 9.1 Gb

Dessus j'ai 3 appli Facebook crédit mutuel et messenger donc rien de gros 0 musique 0 photos 
Comment se fait t'il que j'ai pas 16 gb ? 
Merci


----------



## adixya (2 Février 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2014/11/les-dix-commandements-de-liphone-6-plus-16-go-88697

Mais c'est pareil pour un ipad


----------



## j68640 (2 Février 2015)

Ok merci 6gb sa fait environ combien de photos environ pour me faire une idée


----------



## adixya (2 Février 2015)

Cela dit toi 11.7 Go au total c'est plutôt faible, on s'attend plus a 13 ou 13.5 Go de dispo...
6 Go, ça fait 2000 photos prises avec le téléphone (pour 3 Mo par photo en moyenne).


----------



## j68640 (2 Février 2015)

Ok et aucun moyen d'en libérer ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Février 2015)

j68640 a dit:


> Comment se fait t'il que j'ai pas 16 gb ?


@j68640, comme toujours à cause de cette histoire de go et de gio.


----------



## j68640 (3 Février 2015)

Comment sa?


----------



## adixya (3 Février 2015)

16 milliards d'octets, ça fait 14.9 Go car tu comptes en binaire et pas en décimale (c'est un peu une astuce marketing du coup). A ça tu rajoutes l'espace pris par iOS et boum, c'est comme ça que tu descends a 12 Go restant pour ton usage.


----------

